# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  VENTA DE PLANTAS DE AGUAYMANTO

## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimados colegas: 
Tengo un lote de 2000 plantones de aguaymanto de excelente calidad y color de fruto, tipo exportación, ecotipo cajamarquino. 
Si alguien está interesado contactarse a los siguientes teléfonos o mail: 
965360349
2355195 - 4481239  adriansoto75@hotmail.com 
Atentamente 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.Temas similares: Venta Plantas de Frambuesa Listas Para Campo Consultoria en plantas deshidratadoras Diseño y Montaje de Plantas de Liofilizacion Alimenticia,laboratorios ,Venta de equipos Vendo aguaymanto Aguaymanto

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Ángelo: 
Te recomiendo subir algunas fotos de las plantas de aguaymanto que estás ofreciendo, para que obtengas más respuestas de clientes interesados. El nombre del tema está bien elegido, y seguramente te va ayudar a posicionarte bien en los buscadores de Internet, así que espero consigas llamadas o correos de interesados pronto, pero te quería recomendar que publiques algunas imágenes (o videos) para que tu tema sea más atractivo para quienes lo visiten. 
Suerte con la venta. 
Saludos

----------

